# Bit for poor man's table saw



## dan_e10 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm looking at using my router as a poor man's table saw to do rips and cross cuts on some 3/4" MDF for speaker cabinets. The edges will be rabetted. What would be a good bit size and type for this to not waste too much material but get a descent enough cut that the pieces will fit together well? I already have a 1/4" spiral upcut bit for doing circle work for the woofer and tweeter. Would a smaller diameter straight cut bit be a better idea for this?
thanks,
Dan


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

dan_e10 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking at using my router as a poor man's table saw to do rips and cross cuts on some 3/4" MDF for speaker cabinets. The edges will be rabetted. What would be a good bit size and type for this to not waste too much material but get a descent enough cut that the pieces will fit together well? I already have a 1/4" spiral upcut bit for doing circle work for the woofer and tweeter. Would a smaller diameter straight cut bit be a better idea for this?
> thanks,
> Dan


I would recommend that you stay with the ¼” spiral bit for this cutting application. 

Smaller diameter bits, in general, require a more controlled speed and feed rate.

When smaller diameter bits are used with uncontrolled speed and feed rates bit breakage can and often does occur. To achieve the edge finish you are expecting using this thickness of material on a manual router table, I would recommend cutting this material in two passes. 

Trying to cut this material 3/8” deep per pass will require your ¼” spiral bit to cut 1.5 times its cutting diameter. In a manual router table application, this depth of cut is pushing this bit to its working limits with regards to expected tool life.

Fred


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I looked into this when I was making my router table. From what I read, doing this kind of thing is asking for horrible kickback problems if your work piece binds between the cutter and fence, or if it moves away from the fence by any amount.

If you do this (I don't think it is safe), definitely make/invest in a feather board setup and other safety gear!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

You might be able to have your panels cut @ the lumber store?? Do you know someone else with a table saw?? As already said; you are going to be pushing your router bit to it's full capacity and maybe more.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Use a straight edge and a skil saw.


----------



## dan_e10 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Use a straight edge and a skil saw.


I think this is what I'll end up doing. I don't want to mess around with something that sounds less than safe. Thanks for the input everyone.
Dan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dan_e10 said:


> I think this is what I'll end up doing. I don't want to mess around with something that sounds less than safe. Thanks for the input everyone.
> Dan


Even if you have a table saw, unless you have an outfeed table attached to it, it is easier and safer to cut sheets to a workable size with a skil saw and straight edge. I set out a pair of saw horses and lay two 8' 2x4s across them and then lay four 4' 
2x4s crossways. That way both halves of your sheet are equally supported. Easy and safe.
If your edges are a little too rough, you can use your router and the straight edge to smooth them out.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Even if you have a table saw, unless you have an outfeed table attached to it, it is easier and safer to cut sheets to a workable size with a skil saw and straight edge. I set out a pair of saw horses and lay two 8' 2x4s across them and then lay four 4'
> 2x4s crossways. That way both halves of your sheet are equally supported. Easy and safe.
> If your edges are a little too rough, you can use your router and the straight edge to smooth them out.


This is great advice. Nothing like getting 3/4's of the way through cutting a sheet of plywood only to realize it's about to shift on you and trap your blade. Not that I've ever done that... :wacko:


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Use a straight edge and a skil saw.


Ditto on this!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Even if you have a table saw, unless you have an outfeed table attached to it, it is easier and safer to cut sheets to a workable size with a skil saw and straight edge. I set out a pair of saw horses and lay two 8' 2x4s across them and then lay four 4'
> 2x4s crossways. That way both halves of your sheet are equally supported. Easy and safe.
> If your edges are a little too rough, you can use your router and the straight edge to smooth them out.


This reply has my vote, also.......


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I 2nd & 3rd the straight edge and skill saw


----------

